# Diamond Cruze Project



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

7/9/15

Put 20% Tint In Rear & 35% Up Front

As Well As 6k Oracle HID's


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Any Recommendations? Or Tips? Performance Is My Biggest Worry, I Want The Car Running 100%, (Intakes, Additives, Oils, Strut Tower Bars?)


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I purchased these (Fog light LED's) , can't wait to install. What do y'all think?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I Also Plan On Replacing, Dome, Vanity, Reverse & Licence Plate Bulbs With WHITE LED's

I did some forum research and only see bulb #'s for 2011-2012, Are the 2014 the same #'s?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> I Also Plan On Replacing, Dome, Vanity, Reverse & Licence Plate Bulbs With WHITE LED's
> 
> I did some forum research and only see bulb #'s for 2011-2012, Are the 2014 the same #'s?


same


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

purchased a sunshade for diamond, it's by a company called Heat shield.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> Any Recommendations? Or Tips? Performance Is My Biggest Worry, I Want The Car Running 100%, (Intakes, Additives, Oils, Strut Tower Bars?)


*Believe we already covered tune. 

*Intakes are sound only mod, MPG is suggestive and HP per $ is piss poor. if she gets annoyed by the car making noises every time she presses and lifts off the gas, skip that mod all together. 

*Skip additives besides Chevron with Techron(new bottles don't even say with Techron anymore) or Amsoil Pi. Oils, I'll let that take it's course, just don't run the factory fill to 0% on the oil life monitor. You should be in the free oil changes bracket dependent on miles anyways. 

*Strut tower bars, there was like 1 or 2 overseas companies making them and the price was questionable. A few people may have 1 off pieces up and did a gauge of interest poll/tread but demand was really low for them to mass produce.

Check the gaps on the plugs, actually seek the Hesitation, Gone thread for plug recommendations. Worth it even for both stock and tuned.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> I purchased these (Fog light LED's) , can't wait to install. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 154738


Got these installed already  I will post pics when I get 10 likes on any pic lol


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> txcruze26 said:
> 
> 
> > Any Recommendations? Or Tips? Performance Is My Biggest Worry, I Want The Car Running 100%, (Intakes, Additives, Oils, Strut Tower Bars?)
> ...


Thanks for the info! Just wanted some ideas as my 2014 says 410 miles from full to E but im only getting 330 miles from full to E


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

410 when you fill up?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

330 miles from F to E? Are you mostly city? That still seems a tad low. As Merc said, check the plug gaps...possibly look into the Copper or Iridium NGKs gapped to .03ish. For the summer months use 93 gas. If your willing to spend a few hundred bucks, get a Tune. Lots of threads around here for a few different ones, huge upsides, mostly in pickup but a tad in fuel economy as well. Also look into the intake resonator delete. Just put any of these topics in the sites search bar. Looks good so far!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can we get some pics of the new LED foglights?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> 330 miles from F to E? Are you mostly city? That still seems a tad low. As Merc said, check the plug gaps...possibly look into the Copper or Iridium NGKs gapped to .03ish. For the summer months use 93 gas. If your willing to spend a few hundred bucks, get a Tune. Lots of threads around here for a few different ones, huge upsides, mostly in pickup but a tad in fuel economy as well. Also look into the intake resonator delete. Just put any of these topics in the sites search bar. Looks good so far!


thanks for the info! i'll look into this, it might just be that I have a heavy foot lol but that's 330 miles of streets. My job is only 5 miles there and back so it doesn't get alot of highway miles. Is there anything I should do? I really want a tune, I'm already using 93 only from now on. 



DKovac12 said:


> Can we get some pics of the new LED foglights?


yes lol


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

yes, when I fill up, it says 410 miles to E, but I kept track of the miles and I only got 330 from Full to E, but I only drive the car maybe 15 miles a day, and mostly streets. Besides the spark plugs and 93 gas, I want a tune, maybe intake? and I really want sway bars or anything to improve handling


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> yes, when I fill up, it says 410 miles to E, but I kept track of the miles and I only got 330 from Full to E, but _*I only drive the car maybe 15 miles a day, and mostly streets.*_ Besides the spark plugs and 93 gas, I want a tune, maybe intake? and I really want sway bars or anything to improve handling


Are you still using OnStar? Reset trip A every time you refuel to full and compare it to lifetime. Trip B I reserve for Oil change Intervals. I use trip A to monitor when my car is in the shop.


Also post Trip A miles, mile to the gallon and average speed here. This will give you a better idea what's going on. I'm guessing the average speed is in the 20's for Trip A if you are 15 miles daily and city. 15 miles in Texas sounds like you are at the minimum requirements of warming the car up. You may also be using quite a bit of A/C on that trip and waiting for the car to cool down before you get in and drive off.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Are you still using OnStar? Reset trip A every time you refuel to full and compare it to lifetime. Trip B I reserve for Oil change Intervals. I use trip A to monitor when my car is in the shop.
> 
> 
> Also post Trip A miles, mile to the gallon and average speed here. This will give you a better idea what's going on. I'm guessing the average speed is in the 20's for Trip A if you are 15 miles daily and city. 15 miles in Texas sounds like you are at the minimum requirements of warming the car up. You may also be using quite a bit of A/C on that trip and waiting for the car to cool down before you get in and drive off.


some very good tips! I will be filling up again tomorrow, so I'll post the miles I got on this trip

Also, some "photo shoot" pictures! stay tuned! thanks for checking out my cruze build


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, i just filled up again with the same results, 331 miles from FULL to E (using 93 gas might I say)

Both times 40$/13 gallons at 2.91$ a gallon

Same driving conditions


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

PICS!!!

At this moment, the only thing in mind as the next project is a *BACKUP CAMERA

also, when I auto-start the cruze, the ac or heater don't turn on like my 2008 impala according to the weather. I tried going in the Menu to set it up but the only thing that pops up is the climate controled seats


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Sooooo, before the backup camera, I've read on the forums that the 1st thing to do is change the spark plugs. Now, are all years pretty much the same from 11-15? This is a 14 2lt cruze & since it's under all the warrantys, would this be something that they would look at and then deny warranty or can i go up there with the spark plugs that you guys recommend and have them put it at the gap that i tell them


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Next project wants:

-Backup Camera
-Change Spark Plugs
-Install Air Intake 
-Tune


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys, It's been a while lol, unfortunately there has not been any new mods on my gf's cruze BUT I did run into a problem. I had the LED foglights installed, they worked great UNTIL one night when I turned the car off, the fogs stayed on, the car did not come with Stock fog lights so the installers ran in directly to the daytime running lights. So when I turned the car off, the fogs stayed on, I tried turning it off and on using the headlight knob but to no avail. After 2-3 mins they turned off and I went outside. The next morning my neighbor told me that the fogs had turned on in the middle of the night and stayed on all night. When I turned the car on, headlights turned on but not the fogs. Could it be a fuse? or any ideas?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

what do you guys think of this product? the tan leather seats are getting a little dirty.


----------



## CalamityRS (Jan 21, 2016)

Lexol is great brand. It is all I have used on my leather seats.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

CalamityRS said:


> Lexol is great brand. It is all I have used on my leather seats.


what's the best way to apply this? lol bit of a noob.


----------



## CalamityRS (Jan 21, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> what's the best way to apply this? lol bit of a noob.


Clean microfiber cloth and spray on the microfiber then apply to the seats. Little circles almost like you are applying wax. Buff off in a similar fashion. Start with the seat backs as they are usually the cleanest.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

CalamityRS said:


> Clean microfiber cloth and spray on the microfiber then apply to the seats. Little circles almost like you are applying wax. Buff off in a similar fashion. Start with the seat backs as they are usually the cleanest.


thanks! I got the lexol cleaner and conditioner, so as soon as the weather clears up, I'll do it and post pics


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

hey guys, If yall could do me a favor and check this link out, *it's on amazon don't worry lol

it's a trunk button, what do yall think? I'd like to have it installed *can't do any "mechanic" work at my apts pshhh...

do yall think the product will work and is worth the install?

Amazon.com: 9 Moon Trunk LED Switch Assembly Luggage Refit Button For Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Left hand drive: Automotive


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## CalamityRS (Jan 21, 2016)

Its a good idea. Depends on install price.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I got like 150$ credit at this audio store, the owner is pretty cool so maybe he can apply that towards installing this for me lol, I would hate for this to be a cheap product If I do Install it tho.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Recent pics


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

What do yall think of that moist in the tank? and also, what do yall think about that camera in the cubby on the dash? think it will fit?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks exactly like my current car, curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> View attachment 177113
> what do you guys think of this product? the tan leather seats are getting a little dirty.


this is all I use for my home & car IMO great stuff. I keep up w/ all my leather from boots jackets w/ something diff, but for AKA furniture LEX is the BEX


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> this is all I use for my home & car IMO great stuff. I keep up w/ all my leather from boots jackets w/ something diff, but for AKA furniture LEX is the BEX


I haven't been able to use the product, been raining EVERYDAY!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

No updates on Diamond, but the next FOR SURE mods are

-Debadge trunk
-Vinyl wrap gold bowties (looking to find some tungsten colored vinyl) 
-Shark fin antenna (how difficult is this mod?)


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you ever buy that trunk switch ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> -Shark fin antenna (how difficult is this mod?)


Only hard part for me was not putting it on crooked. Rest is simple as screw the bolt to the base and installing it w/o 3m tape removed so you can tape off all 4 sides to reference when you really put it on tape removed.


----------



## ChevyCruzeDude (Mar 31, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> No updates on Diamond, but the next FOR SURE mods are
> 
> -Debadge trunk
> -Vinyl wrap gold bowties (looking to find some tungsten colored vinyl)
> -Shark fin antenna (how difficult is this mod?)


This is the 3M vinyl that I used, and it is slightly lighter in color than tungsten:
www.amazon.com/3M-Scotchprint-Matte-Vinyl-Sheet/dp/B00I12UX7Y


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

theburro said:


> Did you ever buy that trunk switch ?


No I did not, I didn't have the guts to mess with it, and was scared that it's a cheap product


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

ChevyCruzeDude said:


> This is the 3M vinyl that I used, and it is slightly lighter in color than tungsten:
> www.amazon.com/3M-Scotchprint-Matte-Vinyl-Sheet/dp/B00I12UX7Y


Thanks, ordered! I got black and grey just to have options. It's been raining non stop here in Texas and with no garage, might have to wait to start up mods for at least a week


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Couple of recent pics, haven't had time for the simple mods I've been wanting to do.


----------

